# Question about the sex of my dwarf cobalts?



## mialma09 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have these two FG Dwarf Cobalts and I believe one is a male and the other is a female. But they are both around 10 months OOW and are roughly the same size about 1 inch long and the only difference is one has larger toe pads and the other has fairly small toe pads. So if all who have some good experience could give me a quick comment on their opinion of these two I would appreciate it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They have cute tiny toes! They might need a little more growing to tell. Can you get some shots of their profiles?


----------



## mialma09 (Jul 2, 2012)

When you say get a better shot of their profiles what does that mean per say?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Side shot so we can see the shape of the arch of their backs.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

mialma09 said:


> When you say get a better shot of their profiles what does that mean per say?


LOL I know how you feel 

-Bryan


----------



## mialma09 (Jul 2, 2012)

So here are the profile pics for those two cobalts I have and if anyone could just lemme kno what their sexes are I would really appreciate it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They look like females to me. I still think they could use a couple more months of growing to tell for sure.


----------



## mialma09 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok then so if they are both females will I have to separate them to breed them with another male or two? And also do u know what the whole this post has been moved from what it says on the forum page and where it would have been moved too?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It was moved to the Identification section. I think they want us to post about IDing frog sexes down here. Mine got moved too.

I don't know for certain that they are both females. If they are, maybe think about selling or trading one for a male. I'd give them a little more time, though. Just keep an eye on them for aggression.


----------

